# Exercise Pen Cages



## Ainsleysmom (Jan 16, 2010)

I did a search and didn't find any posts on here about exercise pen cages. If anyone has a set up where they use one, can you post pics? I'm trying to get some ideas. I think I'm going to do an exercise pen cage for Emmett with interlocking floor mats in the bottom to give him traction and elevate him off the cold tile floor.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jan 16, 2010)

I dunno if this helps, but this page has some nice pics of x-pen setups:

http://www.sandiegorabbits.org/adoption/pen_living.html

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 16, 2010)

Here is the X-Pen thread: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=27442&forum_id=94

You can find it in the Cages Through the Ages subforum in this section


----------



## Ainsleysmom (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh, okay. Thanks for the help. I ordered an 8 panel (2 ft per panel), 3 ft high exercise pen today with some treats and toys and food and hay... Drs Foster and Smith's website has a Bill Me Later option if you spend $150, which I spent way more than that and I still didn't get everything I wanted. I really want to get three of the Lixit Glass Water Bottles for Birds, but it's about $75 for three of them and I just don't have it right now. I like them because the bracket that comes with it keeps it sitting upright and it doesn't leak.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 17, 2010)

This my setup, minus the cage inside now.


----------



## Ainsleysmom (Jan 17, 2010)

How do the floor mats work for you? Do they ever chew on them or have you had any other issue?


----------



## devilzzy (Jan 17, 2010)

this is my setup. my bunny just hops in and out of the cage whenever he wants to. the flooring is carpet and he doesn't chew it while in his playpen (but when outside of it he does!)


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 17, 2010)

Ainsleysmom wrote:


> How do the floor mats work for you? Do they ever chew on them or have you had any other issue?



The floor mats work great. Nope they don't chew at them at all


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 18, 2010)

This is Sparky and Scooters pen. It measures approximately 5' x 8'. I have an x-pen joined to several wire shelving units. My hubby made the wood units to place on the top to stabilize the pen because they always would push it out of shape.


----------



## Jessyka (Jan 19, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> This is Sparky and Scooters pen. It measures approximately 5' x 8'. I have an x-pen joined to several wire shelving units. My hubby made the wood units to place on the top to stabilize the pen because they always would push it out of shape.


Maybe that's what I'll have to do to Bayou's cage since he likes to slide if off the plastic and chew up the carpet. :grumpy:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 21, 2010)

*Jessyka wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > This is Sparky and Scooters pen. It measures approximately 5' x 8'. I have an x-pen joined to several wire shelving units. My hubby made the wood units to place on the top to stabilize the pen because they always would push it out of shape.
> ...


They were easy to make. You just cut a 2x4 the size of the pen side and router out a groove in one end to slip onto the pen top.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 21, 2010)

We have a bun at the shelter who will chew on the playmats every chance she gets. I mean, every time we turn our heads away she will go for it. She is only on it when she is out playing though. You don't really know how the bun will react with it until you get it though. And even then they may be fine for a while and suddenly one day discover how much fun it is to chew on foam!  

I have 2 side by side xpens for my 2 unbonded boys. One of them connects with bolt-snap locks to a bunny condo cage. I highly recommend getting a xpen that has a door and even more highly recommend that it is one that is advertised as "human walk through" door. A lot of times xpens have doors that allow the animal out but it is actually connected with a metal bar above the door, making it impossible for a person to walk through it. Sometimes it's very tricky to see whether an xpen is human walk-through-able.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 22, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I highly recommend getting a xpen that has a door and even more highly recommend that it is one that is advertised as "human walk through" door. A lot of times xpens have doors that allow the animal out but it is actually connected with a metal bar above the door, making it impossible for a person to walk through it. Sometimes it's very tricky to see whether an xpen is human walk-through-able.


The pens I use every at home are all the walk-thru type. I also have 3 of the ones with the bar, but since I only use them at adoption events, it doesn't bother me. It would be very inconvient for everyday use though.


----------

